# Counted 22 baby Quail this year



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

The Quail family was by and I counted 22 babies this year. Pretty good when that many can make it to the flying stage, a good year for the Quail.

NAB


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a bunch of cuties! Is that 22 babies from one pair  or is this a community grouping?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

NAB,
You always post the best danged pictures
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AMAZING & AWESOME! Thanks, Nab!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful welcomed sight!!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh! Oh! OH! Too cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

